# Multiple Lipomas - physician made



## jewlz0879 (Nov 20, 2012)

When coding multiple limpomas how should those be billed? It appears the physician made an incision for each, unless I'm not interpreting this correctly, see below. Thanks. 

"...left arm resting against her abdomen. She was prepped with Betadine and draped in sterile fashion. I injected bicarbonate buffered 1% lidocaine with epinephrine and then successively made the following incisions on her proximal left lower arm, with exicsion of well encapsulated lipomas:
         2cm
         1cm
         8cm
         3cm 
The incisions were created following the skin lines with the least tension. Hemostasis was obtained...."

I'm not sure if I should add and code as one excision or code each lipoma seperately. Does anyone have the answer?? Any responses are appreciated!


----------



## mjewett (Nov 20, 2012)

Code lipomas from the musculoskeletal section. Lipomas are contained in the soft tissue.  Codes for the lower arm are:  25075, 25071.  These codes are not added together by site, like lesion removals. They are billed each excision.

25071
25071-59-51
25075-59-51
25075-59-51


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 20, 2012)

mjewett said:


> Code lipomas from the musculoskeletal section. Lipomas are contained in the soft tissue.  Codes for the lower arm are:  25075, 25071.  These codes are not added together by site, like lesion removals. They are billed each excision.
> 
> 25071
> 25071-59-51
> ...



I agree with the codes I just wanted to clarify that you never add excisions together they are always reported separate including skin lesion excisions.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 20, 2012)

THANK YOU BOTH!!!! I will make note of that. Thanks again!


----------



## mjewett (Nov 20, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> I agree with the codes I just wanted to clarify that you never add excisions together they are always reported separate including skin lesion excisions.



oops my bad, you are correct


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 20, 2012)

*Out of curiosity...*

Evidently Medicaid has a guideline in place that limits how many lipomas can be excised at a single session.  Has anyone experienced this limitation?  If so, can you elaborate? I'm still researching for my state but haven't found anything definitive.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow. Why does that NOT surprise me...LOL. Good ole' Medicare making it a pain. Anyway, thank you for the heads up, Rebecca. I will also try to find the information on this and post if I find anything. 

Thanks again!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 21, 2012)

jewlz0879 said:


> Wow. Why does that NOT surprise me...LOL. Good ole' Medicare making it a pain. Anyway, thank you for the heads up, Rebecca. I will also try to find the information on this and post if I find anything.
> 
> Thanks again!



Thanks...I appreciate it.


----------

